# Obsession Phaenna Vs Auto Finesse Illusion.



## Sa1 (Mar 31, 2016)

Hey guys, I'm looking for a show wax which gives dripping wet look. Both Illusion and Phaenna are show waxes and out of the two which will be better as a show wax and in comparison.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Cannot comment on illusion but Phaenna is a dream to use. Not considered evolution?


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi both great waxes.
Illusion smells nicer for me gave a richer reflective finish .
Phaenna wetter glossier look,rich passionfruit scent.
Its a tough one too decided


----------



## Sa1 (Mar 31, 2016)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Hi both great waxes.
> Illusion smells nicer for me gave a richer reflective finish .
> Phaenna wetter glossier look,rich passionfruit scent.
> Its a tough one too decided


One of my friend used Illusion and has given it a thumbs up over Supernatural, Victoria Concours and other waxes he used. However he is not familiar with Phaenna.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Sa1 said:


> One of my friend used Illusion and has given it a thumbs up over Supernatural, Victoria Concours and other waxes he used. However he is not familiar with Phaenna.


What colour is your friends car mate?


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

i have used both & find both easy to use & give a superb fluid finish,as for which is better i find it too close to call between them,i dont think any will disappoint you.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Vek,

Have you tried your pot of Zymol Ital yet?


----------



## Sa1 (Mar 31, 2016)

chewy_ said:


> What colour is your friends car mate?


Silver. Polished it to perfection with Chemical Guys V32, V36 and V38 couple of months back. Now looking for an all out show wax and have got the names of these two waxes after some search work.


----------



## Sa1 (Mar 31, 2016)

vek said:


> i have used both & find both easy to use & give a superb fluid finish,as for which is better i find it too close to call between them,i dont think any will disappoint you.


But i can spend money on one of them


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Sa1, can't you just borrow some of your mates waxes, maybe try the Illusion before you buy it?

You may find that you prefer the dodo sn wax!


----------



## Sa1 (Mar 31, 2016)

chewy_ said:


> Sa1, can't you just borrow some of your mates waxes, maybe try the Illusion before you buy it?
> 
> You may find that you prefer the dodo sn wax!


He himself is out of Illusion now.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

From them 2, illusion by miles


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

chewy_ said:


> Vek,
> 
> Have you tried your pot of Zymol Ital yet?


not yet,its next up on the car,probably may time :thumb:


----------



## Sa1 (Mar 31, 2016)

Kimo said:


> From them 2, illusion by miles


You have used both? Do let me know about your experience with both


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Sa1 said:


> He himself is out of Illusion now.


Oh that's a shame. I have the Illusion and it is really really good:thumb:


----------



## Sa1 (Mar 31, 2016)

chewy_ said:


> Oh that's a shame. I have the Illusion and it is really really good:thumb:


So illusion is a notch above Phaenna in terms of looks?


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Have both, I have bought more Illusion. Phaenna was easy but not as easy to remove as Illusion with the same cloths, grabbed a little. I have to say overall Illusion wins for me but Phaenna is still good.










A few days later.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

shine247 said:


> Have both, I have bought more Illusion.


Just a shame AF stopped selling it in the traditional pot as your photo


----------



## Sa1 (Mar 31, 2016)

@Shine247 Obviously cant compare look of both the waxes pic but having used both which wax seem to give more of a show car/Fluid wet look


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

I'd go with Jay's products everytime.


----------



## Sa1 (Mar 31, 2016)

suspal said:


> I'd go with Jay's products everytime.


However here looking specifically for a show wax with insane wet looks.


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

chewy_ said:


> Just a shame AF stopped selling it in the traditional pot as your photo


Why do you prefer the plastic pots Chewy? Just out of interest.

I had Illusion myself but sold it on as I was looking for a different kind of wax at the time. I quite the look of the new metal ribs but haven't seen them in the flesh.

It was very easy on and off.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Phaenna does give a crazy wet look,2 thin coats looks stunning


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Sa1 said:


> @Shine247 Obviously cant compare look of both the waxes pic but having used both which wax seem to give more of a show car/Fluid wet look


It will always depend on prep in the end but all things being equal, Illusion will accomplish what you want.


----------



## Sa1 (Mar 31, 2016)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Phaenna does give a crazy wet look,2 thin coats looks stunning


Have you used it? Any pictures?


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Sa1 said:


> Have you used it? Any pictures?


 Yes last year put a few coats on metallic blue and loved it,just toss a coin as everyone likes different waxes and brand loyalty etc,you could buy Illusion and a sample of phaenna from sample this.


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

not the best pics but they will give you an idea. first one is phaenna,2nd one is illusion


----------



## Sa1 (Mar 31, 2016)

vek said:


> not the best pics but they will give you an idea. first one is phaenna,2nd one is illusion


Wow. Both these waxes seem to carry crazy wet look.


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

I love phaenna as a summer wax, but spent a lot of time with both paint prep and used a glaze also. 

Stunning wet look, but only used 1 coat. Need to pop another on soon!

Why just these 2 may I ask?


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

bigkahunaburger said:


> Why do you prefer the plastic pots Chewy? Just out of interest.
> 
> I had Illusion myself but sold it on as I was looking for a different kind of wax at the time. I quite the look of the new metal ribs but haven't seen them in the flesh.
> 
> It was very easy on and off.


Oh just a matter of preference really bud. Would you consider buying it again?


----------



## Sa1 (Mar 31, 2016)

dave-g said:


> I love phaenna as a summer wax, but spent a lot of time with both paint prep and used a glaze also.
> 
> Stunning wet look, but only used 1 coat. Need to pop another on soon!
> 
> Why just these 2 may I ask?


What other options? And which glaze did you use before Phaenna?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Machine polish your paint,no need to use a glaze if you're paint is in good condition,anyway glazes only shorten the wax's durability.


----------



## Sa1 (Mar 31, 2016)

suspal said:


> Machine polish your paint,no need to use a glaze if you're paint is in good condition,anyway glazes only shorten the wax's durability.


Already polished with Chemical Guys Vseries. And yes glazes fo shorten the wax life, I used Pb white diamond with bouncers22 and it just resulted in alot cut in durability


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

But as its a summer wax purely for show looks as it were does durability matter?

I used af ultra gaze, awesome product that did add to the look.

Mitchell and king show wax, small pot will last a long time. Have a look on their section mate.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

dave-g said:


> But as its a summer wax purely for show looks as it were does durability matter?
> 
> I used af ultra gaze, awesome product that did add to the look.
> 
> Mitchell and king show wax, small pot will last a long time. Have a look on their section mate.


It's down to the indivdual whether it's a sumer wax or not,then again I'd want a good 3 months out of a wax personally,OP hasn't mentioned durability so i was pointing out the negative aspect's of using a glaze.:thumb:


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

chewy_ said:


> Oh just a matter of preference really bud. Would you consider buying it again?


Ah right. Fair enough. I would definitely buy more if I was after a show/summer wax.

Nice and oily. Very easy to use. Smells great too.


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Kimo said:


> From them 2, illusion by miles


I'll ask as no one else has, when was the last time you used Pheanna and how did it compare to illusion as you say illusion by miles but don't say why

My personal preference is obviously Pheanna for its ease of use and gloss it adds and it has excellent durability for what is a show wax


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Sa1 said:


> Hey guys, I'm looking for a show wax which gives dripping wet look. Both Illusion and Phaenna are show waxes and out of the two which will be better as a show wax and in comparison.


You could also add evolution to that as it adds stunning gloss and I find it as easy if not easier to use than Pheanna and the fact you can layer it one coat after the other without the need to remove the initial coat means it's a huge time saver.

If it was me I'd purchase sample pots of each of the waxes on your list and see which suits your needs


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Personally I think Phaenna looks pretty darn good.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Mikej857 said:


> I'll ask as no one else has, when was the last time you used Pheanna and how did it compare to illusion as you say illusion by miles but don't say why
> 
> My personal preference is obviously Pheanna for its ease of use and gloss it adds and it has excellent durability for what is a show wax


Ofc you would because you're in with Jay ...

Last used a sample I got, ease of use, gloss and general wet look, beading all better than phaenna

Overall presentation of the wax plays a big part too, shame it's not in a presentation box anymore


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Kimo said:


> Ofc you would because you're in with Jay ...
> 
> Last used a sample I got, ease of use, gloss and general wet look, beading all better than phaenna
> 
> Overall presentation of the wax plays a big part too, shame it's not in a presentation box anymore


Very predictable

From the picture someone else has posted as a comparison with both waxes on different sides of the bonnet your better than I am if you can see the difference in beading but then your a professional detailer sorry I forgot


----------



## Sa1 (Mar 31, 2016)

dave-g said:


> But as its a summer wax purely for show looks as it were does durability matter?
> 
> I used af ultra gaze, awesome product that did add to the look.
> 
> Mitchell and king show wax, small pot will last a long time. Have a look on their section mate.


Mitchell and King seems to be really expensive. Also a bit choosy and having these two options due to availability issues here.


----------



## Sa1 (Mar 31, 2016)

So i guess Phaenna gets thumbs up?


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

both get the thumbs up from me but it is ultimately your choice,you have seen a few pics,had opinions from many but only you can hit the purchase button.as i stated i dont think any would disappoint, which is why i posted the pics of them both.:thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Mikej857 said:


> Very predictable
> 
> From the picture someone else has posted as a comparison with both waxes on different sides of the bonnet your better than I am if you can see the difference in beading but then your a professional detailer sorry I forgot


Never claimed to be a pro

You're the one that thinks they are

No point ever taking your opinion on products into consideration though as you have the 'obsession is better than all' attitude without even considering other brands

Yes Jay does some good gear but there is other stuff that is better, don't be so blind


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Kimo said:


> Never claimed to be a pro
> 
> You're the one that thinks they are
> 
> ...


Think you've proved my point that you've nothing relevant to say to the op and your opinion should be disregarded as it seems you have a "hard on" for anything Obsession and you've resorted to defamatory comments to try and steer everyone away from what the object of this post was


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Flol

So because I don't agree with your 'obsession is lyf' way I can't have an opinion?

Ok :lol:


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Kimo said:


> Flol
> 
> So because I don't agree with your 'obsession is lyf' way I can't have an opinion?
> 
> Ok :lol:


Your entitled to an opinion but it should be based on facts and clearly your opinions on Obsession products aren't because as I've seen in this post you have nothing to back up your claims.

Each time I've asked you've side stepped my point by posting a defamatory comment which is fine I expect nothing less which is why I rarely bother even reading the **** you post.

Can you ask your friend with the soda to hpi my RS like he did the ST as I'm not sure the one I did was in depth enough


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

vek said:


> both get the thumbs up from me but it is ultimately your choice,you have seen a few pics,had opinions from many but only you can hit the purchase button.as i stated i dont think any would disappoint, which is why i posted the pics of them both.:thumb:


^ this...you could have 100 people back one wax and 1 another but who is to say you fall into either group. Ultimately the only way to know for sure is to try both and decide yourself. Sometimes it is a very subtle difference as to why one wax is preferred over another.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Mikej857 said:


> Your entitled to an opinion but it should be based on facts and clearly your opinions on Obsession products aren't because as I've seen in this post you have nothing to back up your claims.
> 
> Each time I've asked you've side stepped my point by posting a defamatory comment which is fine I expect nothing less which is why I rarely bother even reading the **** you post.
> 
> Can you ask your friend with the soda to hpi my RS like he did the ST as I'm not sure the one I did was in depth enough


Ok dear, whatever you say :lol:

No idea what you're on about on the hpi bit ..


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Kimo said:


> Ok dear, whatever you say
> No idea what you're on about on the hpi bit ..


I congratulate you on proving my point yet again you side step my point with bull****


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

You're making no sense what so ever?

Are you high?


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

Ok guys. Enough arguing. The only way to settle this is as above. OP needs to test both waxes and decide for himself. 

That why I am going to send you a free sample. Phaenna or evolution. You pick! Send me your address and I will send you a sample of either

I would recommend evolution for silver over phaenna though but the choice is yours!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Not really arguing, it's trying to understand a word your mate here is saying

He's making no sense at all with half the stuff he's saying, maybe give him some lessons in making sense when you next see him


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Kimo said:


> Not really arguing, it's trying to understand a word your mate here is saying
> 
> He's making no sense at all with half the stuff he's saying, maybe give him some lessons in making sense when you next see him


I certainly wasn't arguing I was simply trying to establish Kimo's experience of both products

I said from the start the easiest way was to try samples of both products


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Obsession Wax said:


> Ok guys. Enough arguing. The only way to settle this is as above. OP needs to test both waxes and decide for himself.
> 
> That why I am going to send you a free sample. Phaenna or evolution. You pick! Send me your address and I will send you a sample of either
> 
> I would recommend evolution for silver over phaenna though but the choice is yours!


Top man


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Top man


Yup, how many manufacturers do that and a very clear sign of confidence in your own products.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

:lol:Fully agree, now back to the fight


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hufty said:


> :lol:Fully agree, now back to the fight


😂😂 I wasn't arguing it was about experience with the products


----------



## Sa1 (Mar 31, 2016)

Will be getting a Phaenna 100ml with Glass Pot from a friend here after weekend


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

You will love it mate :thumb: be sure to post up some pics when you're done!

Shame the post became over run by the same rubbish we see on here now too often :tumbleweed:


----------



## Sa1 (Mar 31, 2016)

dave-g said:


> You will love it mate :thumb: be sure to post up some pics when you're done!
> 
> Shame the post became over run by the same rubbish we see on here now too often :tumbleweed:


Thank you brother. As well as others in the thread for suggestions and making it clear to choose. Excited to use the wax now, What pre wax you guys recommend befor Phaenna? I have got AF Ultra Glaze, Dodo Juice Lime Prime, Poor Boys White Diamond, Chemical Guys White Light, AutoFinesse Tough Prep and Clearkote Vanilla Moose Glaze.


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

dave-g said:


> But as its a summer wax purely for show looks as it were does durability matter?
> 
> I used af ultra gaze, awesome product that did add to the look.
> 
> Mitchell and king show wax, small pot will last a long time. Have a look on their section mate.


Im going to sell my M&K show wax summer. I only used it on 1 panel its 50ml with jelly babies scent in a glass jar


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Ultra glaze is awesome under phaenna, it's what I used! 
Brings back memories of using white diamond on my old polo though, that is really easy to use. Try a couple of them see what you prefer, if you've got them all!


----------



## Sa1 (Mar 31, 2016)

dave-g said:


> Ultra glaze is awesome under phaenna, it's what I used!
> Brings back memories of using white diamond on my old polo though, that is really easy to use. Try a couple of them see what you prefer, if you've got them all!


White Diamond is a fantastic product, Looked awesome when i used it. Will probably use Clearkote Vanilla Moose or AF Ultra with Phaenna.


----------



## wilbz11 (Jun 23, 2006)

Illusion is an awesome summer show wax, spreads for miles and easy removal after waxing the whole car.

Also leave a brilliant finish, my go too summer wax.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

My experience with Auto Finesse waxes started and ended with Temptation which the company claimed was for beginners and easy to use. That put me off their range of waxes completely as it really was a nightmare to use. Love so manyof their products but that wax was truly awful for the £25 I paid. I've tried Phaenna, on a summers day in direct sunlight and it was idiot proof to use. Illusion must wax the car itself to be any easier than Phaenna. Just my experience using it.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Brian1612 said:


> My experience with Auto Finesse waxes started and ended with Temptation which the company claimed was for beginners and easy to use. That put me off their range of waxes completely as it really was a nightmare to use. Love so manyof their products but that wax was truly awful for the £25 I paid. I've tried Phaenna, on a summers day in direct sunlight and it was idiot proof to use. Illusion must wax the car itself to be any easier than Phaenna. Just my experience using it.


 Agree one of the oilest waxes for me,used it last July in blazing sun and paint after 2 coats was like a pool of water,and the scent of passionfruit wafting around for long after.Very generous sending free sample out :thumb:


----------



## Sa1 (Mar 31, 2016)

Have decided to buy illusion as well along with phaenna. Can anyone suggest me a good deal for illusion?


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Amazon are known to offer some good deals on auto finesse products from time to time.

It'll be advantageous to have a somewhat impartial view on both the waxes in question once you've used them


----------



## Sa1 (Mar 31, 2016)

Mikej857 said:


> Amazon are known to offer some good deals on auto finesse products from time to time.
> 
> It'll be advantageous to have a somewhat impartial view on both the waxes in question once you've used them


Amazon's discount one out of stock, There is one on ebay though.


----------



## Sa1 (Mar 31, 2016)

Will get Phaenna on Wednesday. Polished paint 3 months back so will be giving it a polishing session again with CG V36 (Polishing) ad V38 Finishing Pad. Then will see how Phaenna goes over my Silver.


----------



## wilbz11 (Jun 23, 2006)

Sa1 said:


> Have decided to buy illusion as well along with phaenna. Can anyone suggest me a good deal for illusion?


I got mine off eBay for around £55 delivered a few months back, so I would start there.

As stated above one on there now new & unused, they would probably take £55 delivered aswell, total bargain.


----------



## Sa1 (Mar 31, 2016)

wilbz11 said:


> I got mine off eBay for around £55 delivered a few months back, so I would start there.
> 
> As stated above one on there now new & unused, they would probably take £55 delivered aswell, total bargain.


My friend in UK just bought Illusion for me at 50 Pounds with 3.30 Pound as Postage. So i almost got both the waxes now


----------



## wilbz11 (Jun 23, 2006)

Sa1 said:


> My friend in UK just bought Illusion for me at 50 Pounds with 3.30 Pound as Postage. So i almost got both the waxes now


Very nice mate, total bargain at that price you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Sa1 (Mar 31, 2016)

wilbz11 said:


> Very nice mate, total bargain at that price you won't be disappointed.


Also just received my wooden box of WolfGang Fuzion, Will be interesting comparing these waxes and their characteristics.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Sa1 said:


> Also just received my wooden box of WolfGang Fuzion, Will be interesting comparing these waxes and their characteristics.


 Fuzion is amazing,expensive but worth it imo


----------



## Sa1 (Mar 31, 2016)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Fuzion is amazing,expensive but worth it imo


Indeed, Fuzion is quality stuff. Havent found anything like Fuzion over a good base so eager to try Illusion and Phaenna. Fuzion just looked so good over my silver.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Used all 3 last summer,but had chemical guys ez glaze underneath them.Fuzion number 1 for me.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

The Wolfgang deep gloss spritz sealant is good too


----------



## Sa1 (Mar 31, 2016)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Used all 3 last summer,but had chemical guys ez glaze underneath them.Fuzion number 1 for me.


It has been a pleasure using WolfGang Fuzion. Used it after claying and AF Tough Prep, Had a great wet look and depth , Also was durable.


----------



## Sa1 (Mar 31, 2016)

chewy_ said:


> The Wolfgang deep gloss spritz sealant is good too


Dont have their sealant but got Pre Wax Polish Enhancer


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

The Paintwork Polish Enhancer is good.

The Deep Gloss Paint Sealant 3.0 is alright, but I prefer Blackfire.

The Deep Gloss Spritz Sealant is their spray sealant, designed to work on top of Fuzion

http://www.autogeek.net/wolfgang-deep-gloss-spritz-sealant.html


----------



## Sa1 (Mar 31, 2016)

chewy_ said:


> The Paintwork Polish Enhancer is good.
> 
> The Deep Gloss Paint Sealant 3.0 is alright, but I prefer Blackfire.
> 
> ...


Just left Fuzion as it is and it lasted well. Yes didnt buy the WGDGPS rather got BF Wet Diamond along with their Midnight Sun Ivory Wax, Will try that combo too.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Get the wet diamond polymer spray as well if you can mate


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

Sa1 said:


> Just left Fuzion as it is and it lasted well. Yes didnt buy the WGDGPS rather got BF Wet Diamond along with their Midnight Sun Ivory Wax, Will try that combo too.


I don't usually praise other waxes but midnight sun is a top wax! Was always my goto until I made my own!


----------



## Sa1 (Mar 31, 2016)

Got my Phaenna pot


----------



## Sa1 (Mar 31, 2016)

Illusion also delivered to my friend. What base should be used under phaenna? AF Ultra Glaze or Clearkote Vanilla Moose Glaze?


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

You could use either but you don't have to. Bare paint with IPA wipe down would be my choice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sa1 (Mar 31, 2016)

Obsession Wax said:


> You could use either but you don't have to. Bare paint with IPA wipe down would be my choice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Phaenna looks better with a clear base or with such glaze?


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

Sa1 said:


> Phaenna looks better with a clear base or with such glaze?


It will look better with a clear base. Bare paint. 
Jay


----------



## Sa1 (Mar 31, 2016)

Obsession Wax said:


> It will look better with a clear base. Bare paint.
> Jay


How about DP prep polish or AF Tough Prep?


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

Af illusion own myself, awesome


----------



## Sa1 (Mar 31, 2016)

I got Illusion and Phaenna both now. Phaenna looked fine but here I would give a special mention to Wolfgang Fuzion, This wax has just given me what I wanted, Wow


----------

